# Honda FG100 tiller



## HondaFG100 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi all!
New to the forum and recently picked up a 4 stroke mini tiller. It needs refreshing for sure as it kept dying everytime I engaged the tines. I have a good amount of parts on the way. I was removing the spark plug and noticed a tiny hole in the valley directly below the plug which is hard to see.
I'm assuming that shouldn't be there and plan on filing it with a tiny ball of J.B. Steelstick putty so it won't fall into the hole before it dries like regular JB Weld.
I was hoping someone had the same machine or engine and could confirm?

I've tried Google and YouTube but no one shows that specific valley. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most likely a drain hole cast in, if it is a Honda 5HP, I will go and have a look at mine see if my engine has the same hole and let you know.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM - They're micro-tillers, like a Mantis. They ran a tiny like 2.5HP, 4-stroke, engine (GX100??)










Check to make sure your transmission is not locked up. If it is, you're screwed.... Sold only as a unit and it's an NLA part from Honda. Ask me how I know


----------

